# Smoked Honey



## Phoebee (Jan 29, 2014)

tomkat said:


> Has anyone heard of smoking Honey. I was wondering about adding hickory or apple smoke to honey as a experiment.
> I just saw on Bar Rescue that they smoke some drinks.


I'm eagerly awaiting an affirmative answer. This sounds interesting. At a minimum, there must be some honey barbeque sauces.


----------



## KPeacock (Jan 29, 2013)

This is what i have learned about smokers. If you can fit it in, it will benefit from smoke. I'd try cold smoking in a shallow pan (more surface area). i would go with some fruit like apple or cherry for a little softer smoke flavor. you probably don't want to overwhelm the subtle honey flavors, so try it for about 30 minutes first and see what you think. you cfan always add more smoke, but its hard to take it away.


----------



## Dunkel (Jun 12, 2009)

Hit some with your hand held smoker. It will taste smoky enough.


----------



## tomkat (Apr 27, 2014)

Thanks for the suggestions, I have apple. Matter of fact I sell it for smoking.


----------



## fruitveggirl (Mar 8, 2013)

Sounds kind of cool. Hope you let us know how it goes.


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

http://cavemomchronicles.com/smoked-honey/


----------

